# Horse going backwards with leg pressure



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse does this as an evasion to forward movement. Your new horse might be doing it too. Nothing a good swat on his hiney doesn't fix. 

Have you talked to the previous owners? Did he do this when you test rode him?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Could be your form. On a well trained horse, if you are off balance in anyway, they won't go forward. My lesson horse back in the day was like that. If you leaned too far forward or pushed a wrong button, she'd stop and wouldn't go until you fixed your seat.

Or the horse could be stubborn and testing you. Or it could be pain.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have contact with his mouth? Also, are you riding him as a hunt seat horse? Hunter riding tends to be "forward" and if you're riding him as you would a hunt seat horse, he could be utterly confused.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Is your trainer familure with WP? WP horses are generally trained to spur stop and spur back, so more than likely your horse is doing exactly what you are asking her too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stephk (Oct 3, 2011)

GreyRay said:


> Is your trainer familure with WP? WP horses are generally trained to spur stop and spur back, so more than likely your horse is doing exactly what you are asking her too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha Ha Yep, that is what my trainer said. yes I do know that she has a "spur stop" but I did not know that constant pressure will make her back w/o any reins at all! What do you think about the "tapping" of legs to get her to move forward. She is a VERY well trained horse and I am thinking this is part of her training as opposed to misbehaving!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not sure about the constant tapping to make them go part, maybe someone with more experiance can answere that for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say find a trainer and take some lessons under them. After all the training that the horse has had put into it, you don't want to un-do the training, or confuse it. Or worse, press any buttons that may tick the horse off.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't get in the habit of "tapping" the horse to make it go forward constantly. The horse just learns to ignore your leg, because you're nagging him. Do your parents ever nag you? You just tune them out, right? Well he'll do the same thing. One strong squeeze should get him moving, and he needs to learn to keep forward impulsion. Carry a dressage whip, and when he stops and starts going backwards, smack him in the butt with the whip! He should move forward after this, and then you release the pressure. Your legs should be like a wet towel wrapped around him, they're there, but they aren't moving unless you're specifically asking him to do something. "Tapping" turns in to fidgeting, and then you become a less effective rider and it is a hard habit to break!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

I agree with ClaPorte432 don't screw up the horse, you bought her because of her training, changing it up will only confuse her which could cause behavioral issues, or worse change her temperament. And yea No tapping try vocal maybe but Id find a trainer.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with getting some help to learn to ride this horse effectively. With a cue like that, it is so easy to screw it up and end up with some really _big_ problems. 

I took a mare in for training that had 30 days under another trainer. Every time she got ****y or stubborn or even just a little bit spooked, she would start running backward and you couldn't stop her. If you used your legs, she would just go faster, if you whopped her on the butt, she would go faster still.

It took quite a few "come to jesus" meetings and her nearly falling on me several times before she finally _started_ to get over it.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

yea some trainers will use backing as punishment or corrective tool... which I disagree with completely its dangerous. I prefer circles but only as a corrective tool, I teach my horses to stand when spooked, it is a life saver!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It could be your legs are a little to far forward. Some western trained horses move back it this happens. Have some check to see that your toes aren't forward of the cinch when you ask for forward. Just play around with foot/leg position and see if one works better than the other. If nothing works just let him back up and back up and back up. He'll quit as it's rather tiring.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> It could be your legs are a little to far forward. Some western trained horses move back it this happens. Have some check to see that your toes aren't forward of the cinch when you ask for forward. Just play around with foot/leg position and see if one works better than the other. If nothing works just let him back up and back up and back up. He'll quit as it's rather tiring.


There should be a straight line from your head to your hip to your heel at all times. I really hope that no one has THAT much of a chair seat!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Both my horses back when your sitting "deep" and when your feet are forward. I agree though if you start out like this then you need to restructure your form indefinitely.


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

The WP TWH I recently purchased would slow noticeably when my feet swung forward. She needed the bit to understand the entire 'Back Up' cue, though. Squeezing her sides and leaning forward into my seat prompted her to move forward (and, Boy -can- she move forward!!) with ease. I've ridden English before - you might be too rigid for the horse to understand what exactly you mean. Relax your legs, put the stirrups lower and squeeze with your thighs instead of with your calves and heels, all while leaning your torso towards the direction you want to be moving....

...if this WP animal was trained in similar natural horsemanship techniques to the animal I've purchased.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

stephk said:


> Ha Ha Yep, that is what my trainer said. yes I do know that she has a "spur stop" but I did not know that constant pressure will make her back w/o any reins at all! What do you think about the "tapping" of legs to get her to move forward. She is a VERY well trained horse and I am thinking this is part of her training as opposed to misbehaving!


If she's spur broke....then yes, applying leg pressure is the cue for back, fanning your legs slightly is forward. When she's moving....squeezing will have her slow down, a slight release of the leg is forward, and a hard steady squeeze is stop. I have a spur broke WP horse and love it.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

mudpie said:


> Don't get in the habit of "tapping" the horse to make it go forward constantly. The horse just learns to ignore your leg, because you're nagging him. Do your parents ever nag you? You just tune them out, right? Well he'll do the same thing. One strong squeeze should get him moving, and he needs to learn to keep forward impulsion. Carry a dressage whip, and when he stops and starts going backwards, smack him in the butt with the whip! He should move forward after this, and then you release the pressure. Your legs should be like a wet towel wrapped around him, they're there, but they aren't moving unless you're specifically asking him to do something. "Tapping" turns in to fidgeting, and then you become a less effective rider and it is a hard habit to break!


This horse is a spur trained horse (with a spur stop) so what you posted does not apply with a horse trained this way.


----------



## stephk (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, much better today! I tried just a slight squeeze and quick release and sald "walk" and off she went forward this time not backwards:lol:
Another quick squeeze and "trot" and off she went. I have been wearing my English spurs and as long as she knows I am wearing them I am fine w/o really using them at all. If I keep the squeeze constant at the halt she will back up, pretty cool


----------

